# How do you clean your Keen/Teva/etc sandals?



## MommyTorf (Nov 9, 2004)

OK, my sandals STINK!

I have thrown them in the wash and hung them out to dry, but they still STINK. My Keens have developed this weird, almost slimy feeling after wearing them for one day. I paid the big $ for brand name sandals thinking that they would wash nicely, but not the case so far. My feet are literally sloshing in my Tevas by the end of the day.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd sprinkle them all over with baking soda for a day or so. Then use something like Dr. Bronners peppermint soap to clean it off.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

We had my ds wear them in the pool a few times and then not wear them for a couple days while they sat in the sun. It did wonders for the stench.


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

I had this exact problem with my Keens. It was awful, because I loved how they felt SO much. But I hated how stinky they got. But mine were OK after I threw them in the clothes washer with a towel, then air-dried them for a couple of days. I do this about monthly now. I also think sitting out in the sun could help.

Something I read a few years ago that was new info to me: pumicing the bottoms of your feet not only makes them smoother, but it also gets rid of dead skin build-up, which will make your feet smell better. I can definitely tell a difference when I exfoliate my feet regularly.

Good luck!


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

I throw my Keen's in the wash after spraying the footbed with some diluted bacout followed by a couple of days of airdrying. It worked wonders. Keen's website has some sandal cleaning ideas with special products.


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

To clean my Chacos I use a soapy water solution and a toothbrush. Time consuming and probably why I haven't done it since ds2 came along


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I soak them in mouthwash - makes them minty fresh.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

My Teva's stink too!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Mine stink too. I've even bleached them and the stench comes right back. I used to buy spray deodorant and blast my feet, which helped for a while. Now I just wear them to the beach where it doesn't matter if they stink anyway.


----------

